# ATI Tool Not detecting artifacts.



## tkpenalty (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been trying to find the highest clocks with passive cooling with the find max function.. HOWEVER, most of the time I have to spot the artifacts myself as the program does not respond to artifacts when using the Find Max function. It clocks up to insane speeds for my 9550 (omg wtf 570mhz) and the 3D screen is clearly screwed. It doesn't detect one single thing. This does not apply for the Scan for artifacts function.

Is this normal for 0.26???


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 27, 2006)

tell it to use old scanning method in the artifact scan options.


----------

